# [my] recent issues w/ CWM



## cb894121 (Sep 12, 2011)

firstly, I'd like to apologize in advance if I'm missing the answer to this post elsewhere...(but I've been looking and found little)

I have had the same version of CWM on my charge for a bit now (4.0.1.4)
(only reason I haven't updated was because up until now I haven't really had any issues)

I recently flashed the newest infinity rom with no issues, wiping the caches/formatting, etc...
the rom runs incredibly well with all the tweaks/supercharger, etc., however when I tried installing the battery skinpack from the same page as infinity (and reboot), my contacts + SD installed applications aren't recognized...going to the market requires me to sign back in which of course starts the automatic download of apps

I thought maybe it was an issue with the .zip before, and I've redownloaded and reattempted, but with no luck

when I get to this point, I haven't foung any solution to the problem- leaving me with my only option, wiping and reflashing (at which point the problem fixes)

I've tried wiping caches, fixing permissions, etc. and nothing has fixed it

after reinstalling and avoiding flashing the battery skin, I tried wiping battery stats this morning and got the same issue...so what I initially thought was an issue with this particular rom seems now to be some sort of issue with CWM or it's interaction with the rom..

any ideas?


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

This sounds like its related to the data wipe issue that is discussed in the infinity threads. When using CWM 4.0.1.4 and the kernel packaged with infinity, when re-entering CWM /data seems to get wiped upon exit (don't quote me on that exact scenario, but it should be close). Users have reported this issue no longer being one when using the new (5.0.2.7 I think) CWM, or when using imoseyens kernel.


----------



## cb894121 (Sep 12, 2011)

fantastic, thanks

right before I read this I saw something like that under the CWM thread so I updated it and reinstalled....i've since then been in cwm and wiped battery stats...so far, no wipe







thanks again


----------

